# how to factory reboot



## ugeely (Jul 16, 2007)

I got a HP pavilion 20 all in one from my daughter. I want to go to factory reset and get rid of all the,(you know)..."ALL". It's win 8. Just want to start with a clean puter with win 8, (which i hate,lol, but it's:facepalm: for the wife). how do i go about this. Save me ! Thanks guys


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please follow this guide:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/how-to-factory-restore-your-computer-637464.html


----------

